# Back to boating!



## scituatesailor (Mar 29, 2018)

New to new England and the proud new owner of a 1983 c&c 32. Looking to get my kids into sailing and thrilled to be able to have them grow up with a boat.

Nothing adventurous yet, just day sails on the horizon. Looking forward to the first overnight trip.

Been ten years since I was really out on the water, moved away from Annapolis and missed it ever since. Can't be more excited for this season.

David


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

scituatesailor said:


> New to new England and the proud new owner of a 1983 c&c 32. Looking to get my kids into sailing and thrilled to be able to have them grow up with a boat.
> 
> Nothing adventurous yet, just day sails on the horizon. Looking forward to the first overnight trip.
> 
> ...


Welcome David. I grew up in Scituate, but have been in FL for 34 years now. I was on Cedar Hill Ln. I could walk 100 yard up the hill and see the ocean! It was a great place to grow up. Hopefully it still is for your kids.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome. You have a great little harbor for your home base, though it took quite a beating from some of these recent storms.


----------



## scituatesailor (Mar 29, 2018)

It did, I moved in about two weeks before the storms started. Missed the one in January luckily. Hard on the family but I have to say the community is incredibly resilient. 

I'll be keeping the boat in Hull while waiting out the mooring ball situation on scituate.

Any islands in the Boston harbor stand out as great places for kids? 

I think the first"trip" will be up to Gloucester.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats. Pictures of the boat?


----------



## drew1711 (May 22, 2004)

Yeah, pictures?

Congratulations on the new boat, Scituatesailor, great news.

I haven't been there in a million years, but there's a boat for sale in Scituate that I may need to check out. She's a Tartan 30, "Painkiller."

Keep an eye out and by all means, share pics of your C&C. They're great boats!


----------



## scituatesailor (Mar 29, 2018)

There's a very nice person 10m for sale down in Plymouth, send me a pm and I can send you details if it hasn't sold yet.

I tried to look at that tartan, mostly cause I love tartans, partly because I love painkillers. (If you've ever been to Pussers order a force five painkiller!)

The owner, unfortunately is in Florida till summer and this c&c came along that I couldn't say no to.


----------



## drew1711 (May 22, 2004)

scituatesailor said:


> There's a very nice person 10m for sale down in Plymouth, send me a pm and I can send you details if it hasn't sold yet.
> 
> I tried to look at that tartan, mostly cause I love tartans, partly because I love painkillers. (If you've ever been to Pussers order a force five painkiller!)
> 
> The owner, unfortunately is in Florida till summer and this c&c came along that I couldn't say no to.


Thanks, SS. 30 ft. is really my max, a Pearson 10m is too much boat. Ideally, I'd like a babied Sabre 28, reasonably priced. They're hard to find.

The T30 is a sweet sailor with design features that really appeal to me, so I'd go there, in a heartbeat.

Do get us some pics of your new C&C - You've got to be psyched. I'm near your old stomping grounds in the middle Chesapeake and they're calling for snow this coming week, unbelievable. It's April for Christ's sake.

I hope you guys in Massachusetts can get out there soon.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to SailNet @scituatesailor!

When you ask: "Any islands in the Boston harbor stand out as great places for kids?" The first one that comes to _*MY*_ mind is Lovell's Island. If you go before Memorial Day, or after Labor Day you can land a boat at the dock there and explore the abandoned gun emplacements. Be careful with docking and use LOTS of fenders, as The Narrows is a VERY busy channel and wakes there can be a problem. Georges is great, but you will need a dinghy to get ashore. You can bring the boat into the marina at Spectacle, and there are moorings on the northwest corner of Long Island that you can grab.

Meaning no disrespect to Gloucester, but I find it odd that that is your first trip destination.

Do not miss exploring Plymouth Harbor and see the Mayflower II, or making the trek to Provincetown! Many things there for you and the kids to see, and I am sure the trip and discoveries would inspire many important life discussions. A friend of mine that sailed to meet me in P-town in August said that he had never seen so many whales as he did while approaching P-town from Scituate.

The Cape Cod Canal is an easy all day trip for you. You could spend the night in Sandwich or Onset. Once through the canal you have Falmouth, Woods Hole, Martha's Vineyard Nantucket, and Cuttyhunk all within reach of an easy one day sail.

I sailed with the same friend on his Sabre 28 from Cuttyhunk to Salem harbor (92nm) on a broad reach in one 13½-hour day-sail in August. We had planned to put in at Scituate, but we arrived early and the wind and point of sail were in our favor, so we just kept on sailing...


----------



## scituatesailor (Mar 29, 2018)

eherlihy - I'm pretty sure I read your post on sailing down to ft Myers, how'd your trip go? I've gone South a few times but always outside on deliveries, never hoped ports like you did.


Picked Gloucester because of little kids! Sailing out of hull i figure 4 hours at most to get there. P town is more like 8, way too much time underway for a 3 year old.

Also hoping for whales outside of Gloucester, is that true? I figured whaling trips leave from there, there must be whales around.

Thanks for the info on the islands, will see them all eventually.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Irma and (worse) Jose blocked my path. I had a crazy schedule to meet the crew, and _*two *_hurricanes in the way, so I scrubbed the trip. I did a five-day sail with the crew members that flew in from Minneapolis because I felt so bad about pulling the plug. We went from Warwick to Newport to Cuttyhunk, to Westport, to Bristol, and back to Warwick. Many bottles of wine were sacrificed, good food was consumed, and we all had a great time.

If Neptune, Boreas, Zephyrus, Eurus and Notus and Aeolus permit, I will complete the same trip a little later this year (leaving September 17th), and making 3 legs/crew-changes instead of 6. (Warwick - Norfolk, Norfolk - Savannah, Savannah - Ft Myers) This should enable me to complete the trip in five weeks rather than six.


----------



## scituatesailor (Mar 29, 2018)

drew1711 said:


> scituatesailor said:
> 
> 
> > There's a very nice person 10m for sale down in Plymouth, send me a pm and I can send you details if it hasn't sold yet.
> ...


Sabre 28s are beautiful, expensive but worth it! Nice simple interior and heavy for their length, but still quick.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## scituatesailor (Mar 29, 2018)

.


eherlihy said:


> If Neptune, Boreas, Zephyrus, Eurus and Notus and Aeolus permit, I will complete the same trip a little later this year (leaving September 17th), and making 3 legs/crew-changes instead of 6. (Warwick - Norfolk, Norfolk - Savannah, Savannah - Ft Myers) This should enable me to complete the trip in five weeks rather than six.


Any reason you don't go outside and cut the trip down? It's beautiful out there and a whole lot quicker! I'd take my chances with the sea over some of those inlets!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

There are three reasons that I don't go outside:

There is still a schedule involved, and I can't wait for a weather window.
I am recruiting unknown to me crew.
The boat, a 1987 O'day 35, is not an offshore boat.
Seeing the Great Dismal Swamp by boat is also a life-long goal.

The hops outside (coast of NJ, Delmarva Penninsula, Onslow Bay, Long Bay, and the Georgia and Florida coasts) will make this an adventure, but I will still be able to sleep at night.
:svoilier:


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Great Misery Island might be on your list if you are planning to go to Gloucester. Check out Active Captain for descriptions.


----------



## Mintonly (Mar 2, 2018)

welcome to your harbor of friends


----------



## scituatesailor (Mar 29, 2018)

Interior needs some love and I need to fix the c&c smile, but there's no moisture or cracking anywhere on the decks or hull, which is what one would be worried about work a boat over 30!

Also has the yanmar diesel, not the atomic 4.


----------

